# .DS_Store et autres à supprimer



## ceslinstinct (29 Mai 2006)

Bonjour

Je fait un script qui me permette d'effacer les fichiers invisibles inutiles pour un envoie à un PC.

Lors de la lecture d'un dossier il affiche tous les fichiers invisibles précédés d'un point ou sans.

Je veut avoir la possibilité de les voir tous, mais de pouvoir effacer que les inutiles et surtout de ne pas effacer un fichier utile pour le système lors d'un contrôle de recherche sur le DD ou autre.

.DS_Store
Desktop DB
Desktop DF
Icon

Je pense que ceuc-ci je peut les effacer, mais en connaissez vous d'autres?

Merci de votre aide.

@+


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2006)

c'est vraie et Faux Icon n'étant pas Icon 
il en existe d'autres

il faut que tu détermines resources fork ou non

man ditto


----------



## molgow (29 Mai 2006)

Tu devrais chercher un peu, je pense qu'il existe déjà des logiciels qui font ce que tu souhaites. 
J'utilise Apple Off qui supprime les .DS_Store très bien et qui est gratuit.


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Mai 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais chercher un peu, je pense qu'il existe déjà des logiciels qui font ce que tu souhaites.
> J'utilise Apple Off qui supprime les .DS_Store très bien et qui est gratuit.



Bonjour

J'aime bien faire des scripts (qui existent sans aucun doute en applications) cela me permet de comprendre mon système et de m'améliorer en AppleScript et AppleScript Studio.

Vous allez dire que je réinvente la roue, mais pour moi c'est la meilleure façon de mémoriser les erreurs à ne pas faire.
Quand on connaît l'utilisation des fichiers invisibles alors on fait plus attention à ne pas les perturber.

Pour les clés USB je pense que .Trash peut aussi être éliminé.

Vos conseils me sont précieux, merci de votre aide.

@+


----------



## tatouille (30 Mai 2006)

tu as ditto pour faire des copy propre avec ou sans les rez

man RezWack
man ditto

sinon c'est carbon

http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Carbon/Reference/File_Manager/Reference/reference.html


----------

